# Mecatronica: plan de estudio y unas dudas



## Astrot (Dic 2, 2008)

hola, bueno en esta semana ire a hermosillo a inscribirme al ith pero quiero que vean el plan de estudio que les parece, porque yo no e visto programacion por ningun lado :S o materias que a lo mejor ustedes ocupan no se mejor ustedes digan que tal

http://www.mecatronica.ith.mx/


otra duda:

ami me gusta eso de fabricar autos, motos D:  el mecatronico puede lograr aser eso ? y controrarlo asi con un control remoto x3 es una idea nomas

que tan lejos puede llegar un mecatronica? osea que puede hacer con imaginacion

fuente de empleo, es buena en mexico?


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 5, 2008)

Primeramente creo que la carrera la hace el estudiante no el plan de estudios, a mi siempre me gusto complementar lo que me daban en la escuela con ideas que tenia en la biblioteca (soy egresado de ingenieria en comunicaciones y electronica de la ESIME en el Poli)

El plan de estudios lo veo bien, pero siento que esta mas enfocado a creacion de robots y automatizacion de fabricas que el armado de carros y motos --que es lo que dices que te gustaria hacer--, asi que te podria sugerir 2 opciones... que tomes esa carrera con algunos cursos externos de mecanica automotriz (si quieres hacer motores de combustion interna) o que curses una carrera de mecanica automotriz con cursos en paralelo de electronica o robotica

En cuanto a fuentes de empleo en mexico para la electronica lamento decirte que son pocas... desafortunadamente el diseño electronico en mexico es muy pobre, pero en el norte hay mucha maquiladora y tal vez alguna que tenga equipo de diseño pueda contratarte. Creo que el diseño tiene que dispararse.. pero lo dificil es decir cuando... no creo que sea pronto por la actual crisis mundial en la que vivimos, pero tal vez para cuando salgas de la carrera ya hayan cambiado las cosas


----------



## Astrot (Dic 5, 2008)

aunke tambien me gusta la robotica, pero esque se me ocurre nose hacer tantas cosas, por ejemplo un auto pekeño controlado por un control nose, hacer aviones, robotos yo poder controlaro esque mis ideas son grandes jwwjw ops:


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 5, 2008)

En ese caso puedes intentar hacer varias carreras al mismo tiempo... es posible por que conozco gente que tiene 2, 3 y hasta 4 carreras...


----------



## Astrot (Dic 6, 2008)

mmmm,  pero ese plan de estudio esta bien? osea si terminare como lo que hace un verdadero mecatronico? porque e visto que en unos planes de estudio llevan programacion etc.. y en este no :S


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 6, 2008)

No puedo entrar de nuevo a la pagina... pero tienes razon, programacion es una materia muy importante... si no la tiene el plan de estudios entonces no tomaria la carrera...


----------



## Astrot (Dic 6, 2008)

aver entra aora :s o tendra otro nombre


----------

